# Itchy pink eyes and nose



## Mrs M (Jul 21, 2021)

Oscar has flare ups of pink eyes and nose, also speckled but not scabby darker spots on muzzle.
This does seem to bother him at times and he scratches and rubs his eyes and nose.
His behaviourist mentioned it and thought it may be an allergy, food or environmental.
Suggested we speak to vet and try a hypo allergenic diet, gastro health kibble.
We tried this before when he had gut issues but made no difference and he’s happy and doing well on a raw diet.
Alternatively try something like Apoquell for a month for allergies.
Any advice or suggestions welcome 🤗


----------



## TrumpetBlast (Jun 27, 2020)

Oh goodness, Vizslas and their allergies. Shofe had the same look when she was a puppy, with the hair rubbed off her eyes from scratching so much. Thought it was a chicken allergy. After a year and a half of some successes but just as many dead ends, we truly have NO IDEA what she is allergic to. We are onto kangaroo now as a protein, and she seems to be doing great. I also raw feed but supplement with a limited ingredient kibble. It's so perplexing because there can be several days where we feed her the same thing and she is fine, and then out of nowhere - itching, rubbing her eyes and ears like your Oscar. She has great poops for the most part.
I wipe her off after coming in from the park, as she would chew her feet and I'd always heard this means an allergy to grass. Seems to help ...sometimes? Nothing has consistently worked.
All this to say, we feel your frustration. Is it diet? Is it environment? We haven't figured it out yet, but it has gotten a lot better since she's grown older (she is two).


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Try to look up your areas pollen count. See if the allergies coincide with any of the high pollen counts. It does not help you right now, but keeping track of those things can help in the future. Two of my dogs take Zyrtec, if they are going to be in the field when ragweed is present.


----------



## Deriter (Aug 13, 2019)

I so wish we could figure out our Gus's allergy problem. Right now, he is in quite a situation with allergies. His lips, nose, are red and the hair on ears and around face is very thin. He is on apoquel which he has been taking for a few years. I thought maybe it was food, or seasonal pollen or dust from the farming around here. Then I get to thinking maybe it is something in our house, but what could it be? If someone has this figured out for their vizsla, please let us know. Poor ole Gus scratches like crazy in the morning when he wakes up.


----------

